# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Evernia prunastri. Pelos de bruja.

## frfmfrfm

Evernia es un liquen espeso en la familia Parmeliaceae. Lo conforman dos especies, musgo de roble Evernia prunastri y Treemoss furfuracea Evernia ambos se utilizan como agente fijador en la Colonia y en la industria del perfume. Es verde en la parte superior y blanco en la parte inferior, y se divide en partes iguales en "tenedores".http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evernia

----------

